# Angron, Primarch of the World Eaters, Prince of Blood



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

And the horror from the warp is unleashed again... Blood for the blood god !!! Bring your grey knights  

http://hellric.over-blog.com/article-10373103.html


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:shock: That is absolotaly perfect, not to much and trully Primarchy.

I think Inquistors Icarus Var and Barthomeu Speare may be wanting to have a little chat to this fella.

Great work as always.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ANGRON as he should look, if the Epic mini looked like that I might have started Chaos rather than Orks.

Very Very nice Mate!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

That is very nice!

Have you won any GDs? Just curious--you paint a crap load!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a phenominal model brother. I repectfully doff the cap to you.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, glad you like him 

I didn't win anything with my minis. I never entered any GD, only made two online competitions (on Warpshadow and 40k forums) and did not even win this.
I have no chance getting a GD, because I don't do nice bases and I think I should improve the blending and use NMM to have a chance.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, you have more than a chance I think. That gallery has some stunning work in it.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

If it's the right scale, specifically close to titan height, you'll be in with a chance through sheer ZOMG value.


----------

